# Along came a spider.



## haynchinook334 (May 19, 2010)

Caught this guy while at work the other day. Put him/her in a critter box and took some pictures (released it after I was done). Tell me what you think. C&C is more then welcomed.


----------



## vtf (May 19, 2010)

Maybe me, but think theres something missing, but cant figure it out.


----------



## photonewbie86 (May 19, 2010)

anxious to see what the shot looks like ..when theres a link for it


----------



## haynchinook334 (May 19, 2010)

Did it work?


----------



## photonewbie86 (May 19, 2010)

Yeah it worked, funky looking spider I like it but the big water mark and frame takes away from the shot IMO. good find though


----------



## mommy22 (May 19, 2010)

Is that seriously a camel spider???! Yikes, those things can be scary. What setings were you using with the shot.


----------



## Josh220 (May 19, 2010)

Nasty things, though it looks much more colorful than any I have ever seen. They are a real PITA for guys in the Army. 







Camel spider bite:

http://www.camelspiders.net/close-spider-bite.jpg


----------



## haynchinook334 (May 19, 2010)

Josh, I believe the two in your picture are female.( might be wrong) but, those ones with the suction cup looking things on the sides might be female. Those are the ones that suppose to get as big as dinner plates.

mommy22
The settings were:
ISO: 100
f/2.8
SP.100
Yes, I think it's a male camel spider.

Photonewbie86: Yeah the water mark is distracting, it was the first time I ever played with editing.


----------



## AnaBo (May 19, 2010)

thanks for the nightmares!


----------



## haynchinook334 (May 19, 2010)

Sorry about that ana b. Not to many things I can take photos of.
Here is one I caught yesterday. A lot skinner and a lot bigger.

Settings were"
ISO: 200
f/2.8
SP. 100


----------



## AnaBo (May 19, 2010)

It's just I have always lived in open areas, and lets say I should be used to "the usual suspects" but I see something move out of the corner of my eye and I still get jumpy.. 

We get this little guy here, Its kinda like a cricket on steroids it can get upto 2in which to me is giant! hehehe ..    and your spider reminded me of it.  
This is not my pic but just wanted to show you


----------



## haynchinook334 (May 19, 2010)

That's crazy. You get use to seeing ants that are 1/4'' long, then KABOOM....you see that thing. That would really freak me out.


----------



## Sbuxo (May 19, 2010)

Spiders don't creep me out as much, cockroaches..:gah:...now, that's another story.:shock:

P.S.: Little Miss Muffet sat on a tuffet, eating her curds and *whey.*
All that protein and she still ran away?


----------



## AnaBo (May 19, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> Spiders don't creep me out as much, cockroaches..:gah:...now, that's another story.:shock:



Just because I am loving this creepy crawler thread and because I have to spread the nightmares so the weird cricket thing won't come and get me... I'll tell you this horrible, terrible, almost unspeakable story, which is not an urban legend and did indeed happen to me. (short version of course)

When I was around 12 (my memory has been working hard to forget this you know) chasing my brother out into the patio (to punch him of course!!)  I stepped on something that crunched and got wet.  oooh yes people!! I stepped BAREFOOT on a cockroach and the goo got in between my toes.  

yes I wanted to cut my foot off!!... after scrubbing with what seemed all the most toxic  chemicals in my home I had nothing left but a horrible trauma that will haunt me forever and ever... :gah:


----------



## Josh220 (May 19, 2010)

Ana b., that looks like a potato bug to me. I had one bite my hand once.



ana b. said:


> This is not my pic but...



Watch out for the forum police!


----------



## Sbuxo (May 19, 2010)

Ana B., I'm so sorry for you!
But I've had many bad roach incidents too.
I used to live in this nasty apartment building that had them everywhereeee. I was probably 12 too, and I was taking a shower when ALL of a sudden a big black cockroach drops from the ceiling onto my shoulder and into the tub. I probably got 10 bruises and screamed my head off.

*My grandmother has crunched a cockroach barefoot when it was trying to get away. And vacuumed it up after, smelled sooo nasty. I swear!


----------



## AnaBo (May 19, 2010)

Josh220 said:


> Ana b., that looks like a potato bug to me. I had one bite my hand once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooopss!.. Sorry, just wanted to show the bug and got it off of google. Won't do it again promise.  first time offender be kind! eacemrgreen:




Sbuxo: I can imagine how you got the bruises, I would have flipped!.. naked+cockroach so not cool.


----------



## Raizels (May 20, 2010)

my cockroach story!

So a couple of days ago I noticed a cockroach in my house!!! I HATE THEM! They make me itch all over! I'm so terrified of them, it borders on phobia. And this one  was bigger than usual! I didn't try to kill it, just got it out and slammed the door.

Later that evening, I went to visit my friend, and there were a lot of cockroaches near the entrance to her building. I was feeling strangely unafraid, and thought, maybe I've had my cockroach scare for the day, and now I'm immune... just then, they took off flying in every direction...................ale: I am not immune


----------



## Sbuxo (May 20, 2010)

How about today in the employee lounge ("high end" Macy*s) there are RAT TRAPS everyyyywheeere and there was a big black roach dead in the corner x_x


----------

